# New 27rsds From Lakeshore Rv



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

sunny sunny 
Thanks Outbackers,
I drove to Muskegon saturday,about 2 hour drive from Lake Orion. I put our deposit on one of the last winter promotion models color is Fawn. Our price was $17,495 plus and plates and $125 processing. He had one more left at that price. Yes prices are going up. It pays to go to RV trader, eBay and Lakeshore site to get the best price. We went to a General RV and they wanted $19,000 for the 23..their best price; they didn't have the 27RSDS to show us either.

But price as you know is not the only factor. Hunter Freeman gave me lots of time to compare models; we were looking for two queen beds and a bigger bath.

I spend an hour plus comparing the 23 and the 27, asked alot of questions. Hunter knows his Outbacks. (







so do I ) Then I made the choice and did the paper work. (He also knows about the Outbackers site and visits.) I had spent an hour doing water leak,fit and finish stuff. After it was a done deal I sat around and enjoying our new TT.







for an hour until I drove home.

We can store the 27 there for a month for free until we get out TV. We get a start up kit too. Hunter will arrange for us to have a 3 hours inspection with his staff. He said we can dry camp on the lot or he will send us to a camp site he has access to so we can stay several days and test drive the TT, as a freebie. He wants us to come on a wed or thusday as his guys could do any repairs while we where still in town. He said they have very few problems with Outbacks. They have a large step van for service calls.

This is a first class dealership, looks like a new building. Largw inside showroom area. Good selection of products neat and clean. Lots of Outbacks on the lot!

Thanks again







for having this site, I think we need tee shirts and hats!









Jan


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I never even went there I had them ship it and I will agree they are great to deal with. Mine came with no problems at all. The price I saw on their site was pulled right after I made the deal they claim it was a mistake oh well.

Good Luck

John


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome fellow 27RSDS owner....we are getting to be a larger group all the time.
You will love the TT...we do.

Gary


----------



## uoutcampin2 (Mar 3, 2005)

Great to have another fellow 27RSDS owner!







Seems this floor plan is getting pretty popular. We have yet to take our inaugural trip, but that did not stop us from spending 5 nights in it right here on the driveway.







Hey better to find the problems here rather 100 miles from home. And trust me, we found some problems that they missed.

Chris


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

We have t-shirts and hats thanks to Parker Outbacker!








Outback hats and t-shirts

I haven't ordered mine yet because they have only been available for about a week and I've been TDY. But I'm putting the order in soon!

Welcome to the forum and congrats on the new TT! Hope you enjoy both your new rig and this site.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

cookie! Congrats! Welcome!

Vdub...not everyone knows what TDY means...


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

According to my "Official TDY Traveler Authorization Form", GSA Form 87 (Rev. 8/86). I am "TDY" from 1 Oct. 2004--30 September 2005.






























Have a good evening!

Tim


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Jolly,

If they're still IN the military, it means they're Too D*** Young!









Mark


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

action Welcome, cookie!


----------



## McBeth (Feb 19, 2005)

Congrat's and Welcome !

I am glad everthing worked out for you .

Keith


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Mark...so true!









V must be giving us the silent treatment.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Fire44 said:


> Welcome fellow 27RSDS owner....we are getting to be a larger group all the time.
> You will love the TT...we do.
> 
> Gary
> [snapback]31862[/snapback]​


Hi Fire 44,
I think my DH will want to chat about TV and read your posts. That 27 sure is pretty. I'm going to shop for some goodies soon! Towel, dishes coffee maker and TP








Jan


----------

